# Heating questions



## clonman (Sep 19, 2010)

Firstly to the administrators...this is not a DIY post... I am a professional looking for advice from other professionals about an upcoming job....so please do not close this post. Thank you

Hi, I've got a house here with a closed system central heating on a oil boiler. The house is two stories with an attic. Two questions:
1) One of the upstairs radiators is fed by the pipes which go up into the attic and then back down to the radiator. This radiator is not going hot when the heating is on. I'm assuming it's an airlock in the pipes up in the attic. Would putting vents on the pipes up in the attic solve the problem? or do the pipes need to be moved? would increasing the pressure on the system a bit help to drive the water up and over?

2)There is a range stove in the house with a back boiler which they want to connect up to the system to use the existing pumps. The idea is to split a nearby return pipe so that it runs through the stove and then back to the return of the boiler and then distributed out thus. Can anyone foresee any problems with this idea? Other than a vent on the pipes near/above the back boiler are there any other valves that should be put in place?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

What are your professional credentials please?

You can pm it to me if you like.

Matt.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh man, I'm biting my tongue so hard.....................:yes:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I can answer your questions once you do an intro


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I think we will just leave it at that.

Your question sounds pretty iffy as to whether or not you are in the pipe trades.

If you do an intro I will happily re-open this thread.

Fair enough?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I will have leave this one up to you Matt, I am not familiar with boiler heat


----------



## clonman (Sep 19, 2010)

*Heating Questions*

Ok again to the administrators!...If you'd like an introduction, here it is: I am a general builder specializing in renovations and therefore plumbing is part of my "professional" duties! So I am posting here to find information from other professionals who specialize in just plumbing and thus would have more knowledge on this particular subject......Furthermore, your reaction to my posts, by simply closing them down twice because you 'think' it sounds DIY and you 'think' it sounds "iffy"! as if I'm in the trade or not, seems to be to be far too much of a knee'jerk approach to running a forum. You ask for my credentials so that you can respect me as a professional yet how are professionals, such as myself, meant to respect you when you simply delete their posts?
So here is my post again...perhapos you'll have the decency to leave it up this time!:
Hi, I've got a house here with a closed system central heating on a oil boiler. The house is two stories with an attic. Two questions:
1) One of the upstairs radiators is fed by the pipes which go up into the attic and then back down to the radiator. This radiator is not going hot when the heating is on. I'm assuming it's an airlock in the pipes up in the attic. Would putting vents on the pipes up in the attic solve the problem? or do the pipes need to be moved? would increasing the pressure on the system a bit help to drive the water up and over?

2)There is a range stove in the house with a back boiler which they want to connect up to the system to use the existing pumps. The idea is to split a nearby return pipe so that it runs through the stove and then back to the return of the boiler and then distributed out thus. Can anyone foresee any problems with this idea? Other than a vent on the pipes near/above the back boiler are there any other valves that should be put in place?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

How ironic.....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

*Closed*

Thank you for considering us, but this site is for plumbing professionals only.


----------

